# woodpecker



## slimbo (Oct 31, 2004)

here's another.  Sorry bout the watermark.


----------



## leo (Oct 31, 2004)

*Nice pic slimbo*

I've tried to get a good pic of a woodpecker from my stand a few times but never got a good one  


Thanks for sharing

leo


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 31, 2004)

Nice picture!  I was trying to get a picture of some kind of bird the other day, but he wouldn't stay still long enough. 

He was small, like a sparrow, but had a baby blue chest and bright yellow wing tips and tail tips.  

Pretty little bird!


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 31, 2004)

I don't have a clue to what it could be other than a juvenile bird . I don't remember ever seeing that combination.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 31, 2004)

First time I've seen it also.  There were quite a few of them in the chinaberry trees around me...  I'll try to get a picture soon, but they are busy little birds, and dont' set still too much.


----------

